# seagull report



## butch (Jun 9, 2002)

[/size]






50lb cobia caught on live eel .


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Nicely done! That's the best report I have seen from Seagull in a while


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

hey nice fish:fishing:


----------



## Stumpdawg (May 29, 2013)

Nice job Butch. Hopefully I'm next.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Awesome job Butch!!!


----------



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

do your thing.... I need that in my life


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

That dude looks exhausted! Nice fish Bro


----------



## fishnnk (Jun 24, 2014)

nicely done! what pier is that?


----------



## Hooked4Life (May 30, 2014)

fishnnk said:


> nicely done! what pier is that?


seagull pier

It extends from Chesapeake Bay Bridge and includes plenty of parking and a cafe. There's also a toll on the bridge that was raised to $15 but I don't remember if it was before or after the pier.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

$12 or 13 can't remember on weekdays then $15 on weekends per car...


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Good job. Congrats


----------



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

any spades being caught


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Great catch. Patience does indeed pay off.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Great Job!


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Hell yeah nice catch butch you deserved it. Looks like mike was holding up the tail for you.


----------



## 757drummin (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah butch!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Nice Butch!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Great job Butch!


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Yeah that fish looked like he whupped ol boy's ass


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

outstanding. great job butch


----------



## DwillBama5 (Nov 25, 2013)

Great Catch what else is running out CBBT


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Outstanding Job, Nice catch!


----------

